
The Cost of Launching a Startup or How AudioYouth Was Born - AdrianJZ
https://medium.com/@AudioYouth/the-cost-of-launching-a-startup-or-how-audioyouth-was-born-6e8926a6d286#.jsd2lhg72
======
MitchellKid99
Good songs, how many artists are on there?

~~~
AdrianJZ
Hey MitchellKid99, few hundred so far

------
YoungsterBell
How much did you actually spend??

~~~
AdrianJZ
The actual development costs have been in house so the worth would be around
500h x rate of your choice :)

------
Abraham44
Best of luck!

